# 29 Gallon Biocube Clean Up Crew



## Alex_Marx

Me and my dad are starting a 29 gallon biocube! We have had it set up for about a week, a little longer. Tomorrow or over the weekend we are going to get are *"Clean Up Crew"* and were not sure what to get. Are tank will be a reef tank, so we need to get a *"Crew"* that will be suitable! We would love any type of crab, like a emerald crab for example, also we love bumble bee snails! Do you have any good suggestions? Thank you! :razz:


----------



## jlpropst00

If your tank has only been setup a week you might want to hold off on the "crew". A marine tank can take longer to cycle than a freshwater. Also there probably isn't much for them to feed on/clean up. Watch your ammonia levels and be sure that they and nitrite are "0". 
When you do get your crew a few good ones: Brittle Star, Peppermint Shrimp, and Blue-legged Hermit crabs.


----------



## jlpropst00

On a side note. I noticed in your pic you don't have a power head. If you plan on corals you need strong water movement. These fish come from the shallows of the ocean they are made for strong current. I think the BioCube make a power head just for their Cubes.


----------



## funlad3

I would wait a little longer, especially if you don't test your water. The nitrites should drop to zero, or at least very close to zero, before you add your CUC. When you do, most people use blue legged hermit crabs, astrea snails, and cerith snails. Probably the best place to get a clean up crew is at Reefcleaners.org. They have pre-made packages that would perfectly suit your tank. 

http://www.reefcleaners.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=62&Itemid=95


----------

